# DW625 Base



## ajosephg (Dec 6, 2008)

Recently purchased a used Dewalt 625 and noticed that the base appears warped. Kind of like an upside down spoon, with the center of the base higher than the edges.

I want to use the router in a Rockler table using their aluminum accessory plate.

Has anybody experienced this problem, and if so how was it resolved short of buying a new base (over $100.00)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI ajosephg

Did you buy it USED if so you maybe stuck but if it's new then take it back.

If you know someone with a small machine shop they can mill it flat for you.

You didn't say how bad the bow is, if it's not to bad get your belt sander out and sand it flat... 


You can always shim it because you are going to mount it in the table,that's to say you can buy some shim stock at your hardware store.

Just get your gasket punch set out and make some shims ( auto stores sale gasket punch sets for about 8.oo dollars)

=====



ajosephg said:


> Recently purchased a used Dewalt 625 and noticed that the base appears warped. Kind of like an upside down spoon, with the center of the base higher than the edges.
> 
> I want to use the router in a Rockler table using their aluminum accessory plate.
> 
> Has anybody experienced this problem, and if so how was it resolved short of buying a new base (over $100.00)


----------



## ajosephg (Dec 6, 2008)

It flat between the posts but is 0.008 inches off of true flat when measured 90 degrees to the axis of the posts. It is flat from the flat side through the posts, then falls off 0.008 from the side of the posts to the far edges.

I'm afraid that if I take a belt sander to it I'll make it worse and run the risk of having the base ending up not perpendicular to the posts.

I like your idea of shimming it in the router table. I have some 0.010 shim stock which should be close enough.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Joe.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There is not much doubt that the router was dropped, that is about the only way to account for the damage. Buying used tools is at times a gamble. As a rule you come out way ahead of the game in cost but every once in a while... ouch! It sounds like your routers condition is not too severe since it will be table mounted. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## ajosephg (Dec 6, 2008)

I did some closer examination this A.M. and decided that at some point in it's history somebody pounded the base with a hard object, probably hammer. Perhaps the base had been removed and they couldn't get it back on so they beat it on. Discussed this with the previous owner and he said he bought it new and that he wasn't guilty. I believe him. My theory is that somebody bought it, abused it, returned it to a store and it was "refurbished" and sold as new. He has offered to split the cost of a new base which I think is fair. (A new base is around $110).

Does anybody know where one might buy a "parts" router - burned up motor, or bearings but good base? If so point them my way - but I'm going to have to see it before money changes hands (LOL)



I have photos on smugmug if anybody wants to see them.

In the meantime I am going to shim the base and use it. I'll let you know how accurate I can get it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI ajosephg

You may just want to chalk it up as a buyer beware thing , you can always use it for hand router jobs, you can buy a NEW Craftsman combo kit for 110.oo bucks,use the standard base in the router table and use the plunge base for your plunge router jobs..


Can't have to many routers 


====



ajosephg said:


> I did some closer examination this A.M. and decided that at some point in it's history somebody pounded the base with a hard object, probably hammer. Perhaps the base had been removed and they couldn't get it back on so they beat it on. Discussed this with the previous owner and he said he bought it new and that he wasn't guilty. I believe him. My theory is that somebody bought it, abused it, returned it to a store and it was "refurbished" and sold as new. He has offered to split the cost of a new base which I think is fair. (A new base is around $110).
> 
> Does anybody know where one might buy a "parts" router - burned up motor, or bearings but good base? If so point them my way - but I'm going to have to see it before money changes hands (LOL)
> 
> ...


----------

